
How They Got Their Guns - AndrewKemendo
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/03/us/how-mass-shooters-got-their-guns.html
======
angersock
First, shootings that happened over four years ago are recent?

Second, in at least one case, the weapons were stolen from a parent--so,
really, that is kinda a dishonest data point if you're trying to argue for
legal acquisition of firearms.

Third, funny how a good chunk of the shooters here were all veterans.

Fourth, and most distressingly: this sort of article really fearmongers about
people who have mental illness. In fact, it tends to inch in the direction of
saying "Hey, if you see a shrink, for whatever reason, you should be required
to forfeit your right to bear arms".

This last point is the worst, least of all because it's pretty trivial to
abuse.

------
DrScump
Fifth, they include the shootings of criminals in the midst of clearly
felonious activity and/or shot in defense of others.

For example, the intercept and gunbattle with the San Bernardino shooters are
counted as a "mass shooting" under the multiple-"victim"-per-incident model.

